# Need Help Finding Storm Jointed Thunderstick Lures



## thaze (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm looking for Storm Jointed Thundersticks to purchase. If anyone can help me or steer me in the right direction i would be very grateful. Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I see a bunch for sale on Ebay canada, but they're going for VERY high prices.


----------



## thaze (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeah i always watch ebay but there's no way i'm paying those prices. Plus i've heard a rumor that rapala (which bought out storm), is gonna come out with them again. But thanks for the response


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

I would suggest trying the jointed Bomber Long "A"....I have had great luck with them. One of my best 'go-to' baits.


----------

